# B14 vs B15 SE Handling



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Would the B15 00-02 Sentra SE handle about the same as a B14 Sentra SE? 

The reason I'm asking is because I'm looking for a new used car and want a 99 SE-L but they're pretty hard to find. The B15 Sentra SE's seem to be a bit more common, so I'm considering them. How about build quality between the two? I'm honestly kind of leary of a Mexican built car...

EDIT: I meant 00-01 Sentra, 02 was first year for the Spec...


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

BikerFry said:


> Would the B15 00-02 Sentra SE handle about the same as a B14 Sentra SE?
> 
> The reason I'm asking is because I'm looking for a new used car and want a 99 SE-L but they're pretty hard to find. The B15 Sentra SE's seem to be a bit more common, so I'm considering them. How about build quality between the two? I'm honestly kind of leary of a Mexican built car...
> 
> EDIT: I meant 00-01 Sentra, 02 was first year for the Spec...


Well, let me see if I can help you. The B14 SE ('98/99) does not come stock with a LSD, although people have been known to run a NISMO or Quaife unit(which the Quaife is not in stock anymore unless special ordered from what I can remember). The '00/01 SE with performance package come stock with a VLSD. Handling wise, I believe that you will find both to be competent with quite a bit of aftermarket support behind both platforms as far as suspension goes. Build quality I think both are the same if not, the B15 SE gets the nod from me. I've had a few initial quirks here and there, but got them all taken cared of by warranty and no problems ever since. Since my car is a beast, there's a little groan here and there in the interior door panels from how stiff my car is, but I'm really used to it now. I would not be leary of the B15 SE built in Mexico. It's a great car and lots of SE owners are very happy.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

is the b15se a solid rear beam suspension?
i would say since "MR Sentra said they are so similar, i personally would go with the b14 simply because it would be cheaper than a b15. and yes the se-l is eluding me too, but other than cosmetics the se-l is no different iirc. also have you looked into a b14 se-r? or are you like me and prefer 4 doors


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> is the b15se a solid rear beam suspension?
> i would say since "MR Sentra said they are so similar, i personally would go with the b14 simply because it would be cheaper than a b15. and yes the se-l is eluding me too, but other than cosmetics the se-l is no different iirc. also have you looked into a b14 se-r? or are you like me and prefer 4 doors


Hmm, you can get a B15 SE for a really good price nowadays if you look good enough. Yes, the B15 SE has a solid rear beam suspension.  B14 SE-R's have crappy insurance rates.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Mr SEntra said:


> Hmm, you can get a B15 SE for a really good price nowadays if you look good enough...B14 SE-R's have crappy insurance rates.


My exact thoughts. I had noooo idea there was a performance package for the non-SE-R B15's. Either way, since I just took my last engineering exam ever (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) I might have to head over to the bank for an 8g loan...


Whaddya think? 

Agreed that there's easily 100k left in that car with proper maintenance?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

yea the se-r is hefty to insure. 

i like the color of that car, nice and deep :thumbup:


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

BikerFry said:


> My exact thoughts. I had noooo idea there was a performance package for the non-SE-R B15's. Either way, since I just took my last engineering exam ever (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) I might have to head over to the bank for an 8g loan...
> 
> 
> Whaddya think?
> ...


Hey, go check that car out! Granite is an awesome color. I have about 500 miles less that than car on my 2000, if that isn't nice as well, but I was also underway a lot on a ship for most of 2000-2003. If it drives nice, interior and exterior are nice and clean and look awesome, I would get it. That's definitely a performance package equipped B15 SE. It's got the 16's on it. 

BTW, definitely talk them down on it. I think you can probably get that car for 7k.


----------



## jmann98 (Aug 20, 2004)

Reliability is down on the B15 compared to the B14. According to Consumer Reports, I believe it sank from above average to below average (basically, from 4 stars out of 5, to 2 out of 5). In fact, Nissan's reliability rating in general (along with anything German, save Porsche) have gone down recently in relation to other company's. But you probably make up some ground in 2 regards: 1) Its got the SR20DE engine/transmission, which I imagine is superior to the 1.8L which Consumer Reports is probably heavily based on, and 2) Consumer Reports ratings are relative to other cars of the same year, and since cars are getting more reliable, the gap may be exagerated, if that makes sense.

Ya, the insurance rates are terrible on my 97 se-r, and I have a perfect driving record (one of the perks of living in the backwards city of Phoenix - no speedtraps and hardly any traffic cops). But if you can afford it, don't insure the car, and just get liability. But don't wreck it or you'll be crying.

You might also look for a mid to late 1990's Maxima SE. Lots of power, very reliable, responds well to mods, reasonable price, more status, etc.

Most of the differences cancel out. Just drive both and choose the one you think drives better. If you can find the B14. And if you can't, you're choice is made for you!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Those ratings probably apply to all the b15 sentras, not just the SE. For some reason the SE is VERY reliable, moreso than the other models. You rarely hear about any problems from owners, especially those with manual trannies. I had a broken $.02 plastic clip at around 20k miles, and up until about a week ago that was the only problem I had ever had. Just recently my driver's side power window motor started to go out, I'll replace it eventually, probably when it really dies, but at 52k miles that and the little plastic clip are the only problems I've had.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Sounds like a winner. If that things still for sale in a couple weeks when I get my car loan I'll have to go take a look. I've never heard of a performance package for the B15 SE's. What is it? I've already gathered from this thread 16" rims (cool) and an LSD (awesome!) but what else?

Can anybody venture a guess as to what kind of financing rate I'd be looking at for a car loan? I'm 22, good credit, just graduated college and am making a decent buck in an engineering job...


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

The performance package bundled rear spoiler, 16" wheels and tires, VLSD, and I believe the 7 speaker stereo and lighted vanity mirrors.
I have only seen one non PP B15 2.0 in my life. I had the 15" wheels that I think were the same Nissan put on the 02-03 2.5 LE model.


----------



## GT3man2001 (Jun 17, 2003)

Don't forget the strut tower bar was also included in the performance package. You can kinda see it on my car in the picture below:










Here is a full pic of my 2000 SE:










I just got a $12,000 sponsorship from Sport Compact Pro, so this baby is getting a turbo from PTI in the next few months.... :fluffy:


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

GT3man2001,
Good catch on what I missed.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

GT3man2001 said:


> I just got a $12,000 sponsorship from Sport Compact Pro, so this baby is getting a turbo from PTI in the next few months.... :fluffy:


Sorry for the highjack, but they're giving you $12 grand full sponsorship? Must be nice! No sponsor money on my ride, but it could of helped, that's for sure.


----------



## GT3man2001 (Jun 17, 2003)

Mr SEntra: Go to Sport Compact Pro and fill out their form. You never know, your may get lucky like I did... :thumbup:


----------

